# Moby Dick



## FutureClassicChamp (Jan 16, 2006)

how big was the biggest fish youve seen and where was she?


----------



## Rod&Reel (Jun 4, 2005)

A HUGE Catfish as a kid (about 4 feet long). It was in Big Walnut Creek just south of the Broad St. bridge. I aint never caught a Muskie or a Pike, but I look to change that this year. I heard a little creek up north that connects to the Scioto has pike, and we all know Alum has Muskie.

Now if we include saltwater fish, it would have to be the dolphins.............oh wait they aint fish, ok it would have to be the 53" shark I caught off the beach.


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

in the basement of my buddy parmabass' dads, muskie had a girth of 36inches it was 50+ but during the spawn would have went close to 70+


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

You saw that today?? Pretty impressive huh? That would be at the top of my list too!


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

i havent seen any big muskie, yet......
biggest one i seen was 36 inches, my cuzin caught....


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

shark. fishing off of ft lauderdale back in the late 70's. went there for spring break. what a party it was . and the fishing was good to.tried okachobee too.


----------



## ChachiSnips (May 4, 2005)

live, my uncle's 54" 38 lb muskie. big as it is now on his wall, it was huge when I was 12 and in the boat w/ it. I did see a dead sturgeon about 5 years ago in a bay off the French River up in Canada. It was HUGE. about 6 ft long and about 15 in across the top. was floating, probably a little bloated from the sun, but the biggest, and ugliest fish I've seen.


----------



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

52 1/2 inches long
36 inch girth
77+ pound blue cat

I saw that Dec 28 2005. Also saw it swim away right after this picture


----------



## FutureClassicChamp (Jan 16, 2006)

johnboy111711 said:


> in the basement of my buddy parmabass' dads, muskie had a girth of 36inches it was 50+ but during the spawn would have went close to 70+



hmmmmmm.....a 50" fish with a girth of 36 inches would be over 80lbs.


anyway....this is the musky/pike forum. if species is not specified, it usually means the species from which the forum is dedicated to.


btw...nice catfish


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

The biggest Muskie I've seen is the mounted one that Dennis McQuillen caught from Lake Milton. It was over 50 inches long and if I remember right 26.5 inches around and weighed 47 pounds 3 ounces. It was the biggest one caught that year out of all the Muskies Inc. Chapters. It beat out a 47 pounder from Wisconsin by 3 ounces. So I fgure the one you saw Johnboy was either on steroids or you had one too many green beers ! Happy Saint Patrick's Day !!


----------



## fffffish (Apr 6, 2004)

50.5 inches long over 36 pounds caught by my son Justin at lake Milton


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

52 in mount by a member of yours Rick and friend. Got it on a 3in Rapalla in J.
Mine is 4ft but have seen bigger within 10feet of the boat. Had a couple to the shore at Berlin that looked like gators. Just get to see the head though.


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

actually the fish was estimated to be around 70lbs when full of eggs. i believe this estimate came from both ohio fisheries biologists, canadian biologists and from members of muskie inc? after losing 4+ quarts of eggs and being frozen before being weighed it was 54lbs.


----------



## gonefishing8807 (Dec 5, 2005)

mine was umm 200 + pounds hooked my self in the back of the head one windy 4th of july


----------



## Rod&Reel (Jun 4, 2005)

gonefishing8807 said:


> mine was umm 200 + pounds hooked my self in the back of the head one windy 4th of july


Um.................C&R?


----------



## tom4 (Feb 8, 2006)

the big ones always get away hi hi. The biggest I've seen was 52" never check the gurth. My first one was 42" and it git me hooked on Muskie fishing and that was a long time ago now I can't seem the get the husky. I came close last year at 40". 36" seems to be the average size.


----------



## vkutsch (Oct 28, 2005)

My biggest I just got an hour ago- 34", 8 1/2 lb pike in downtown Kent. I know that's not much for you muskie guys, but I'm happy. And I've only been at it less than a year. Hopefully this year I can get a muskie to change that...


----------



## HookUpFishOn (Apr 29, 2005)

Biggest fish i ever saw....hmmm...that brings to mind a few stories. I once saw a pike that my dad had hooked in Minnesota. We usually caught 25-30 inchers up there. It shook its head, I looked at the net and threw it back in the bottom of the boat. Broke off shortly there after. I'd guess at least 45+ inches. I've seen a fair amount of 35-40 inch Northerns landed in one day. I'll try to post a picture. Best Northern fishing I've ever had.

Dan


----------



## Jackfish (Apr 15, 2004)

Pike-gizzla
A number of years back I was fish a very small cove that had a very tiny feeder creek  as we where casting we heard a big ruckus in the stream, looking around expecting to see a dear or a bear or something  we didnt see anything, and then what the heckwe see the back half of a pike out of the water on a rock thumping its tail arounda very large tail I might addwater thrashing all over the placesmall bait fish jumping all over the place to get of her way, a number of them actually jumping onto the bank of the creekI pull my heart back off the bottom of the canoe and we go into stealth mode  creep the canoe as close as we daredafter a long moment of looking at one anther we decided we will take turns casting to itagain, it was a very large tail (two years earlier my bro bagged a 45.5 inch, and this one looked a fair amount larger)my first cast anduh oh, snagnot willing to miss this over a snag so I cut the line and keep my fingers crossed that my brother wont bag the glory on his castno luck for him and back to me. Beautiful cast, nice lay up, slowly work the bait and.A HITa set that hook with everything I have and, man there isnt much resistance, its a dink, I try to manhandle this fish in quick to get it out of the way when, what the? My line stops dead, turns and runs aggressively back to towards the creek, drag ripping the whole time  clueless, I begin to get excited again and then the weight is gone and the fish feels like a dink once moreit was about a 3.5lb pike with large bloody grab marks going down the middle of both sides of its bodyunfortunately it was enough to spoke the big girl and we never got another look at her


----------



## bassman_sw (Apr 10, 2005)

gonefishing,

I think I've got you beat. I did the same thing ( hook in the head, but I burried her pretty good) and I was about 245 at the time. It cost me a trip to the ER with the bait hanging there. There was some little kid who just stared at me for like 2 hours in the waiting room. I wanted to say "whats the matter kid, never seen a guy with a lure embedded in his head?" It took 2 husky docs to pull it out, they thought I might have to go to surgey cause I burried it into the bone so far. Ah the memories!!!


----------



## joe01 (Apr 16, 2004)

Hey bassman, I had my brother hook me in the head casting with 20lb test and it drove the hook in there pertty good. the funny thing about that is having your brother hook you between the eyes(priceless)


----------

